# How do you tell if a scorpion is Male/Female



## tin man (Sep 12, 2007)

the title says it all


----------



## i_like_scorps (Sep 12, 2007)

Look at the pectines under it.  If they come to a point and touch or nearly touch it is a male, if they have a large gap and do not come close to touching then it is a female.  Here is a link to my page of the photos that I saved.  Great pics and easy to understand the sexing:
http://www.diversityinutah.com/scorp_sexing.html


----------



## Brian S (Sep 12, 2007)

read this
Determining the Sex of Scorpions


----------

